# Đăng Ký Gói Cước Nào Cho Dcom



## hoa22065 (8 Tháng sáu 2017)

Chuyện là do dòng đời xô đẩy, sắp tới e phải chuyển về dùng mạng bằng Dcom để phục vụ công việc. Với phương châm đời xô thì ta đẩy e đã cá kiếm của đồng nghiệp cái Dcom và sim Viettel, nhưng khổ nỗi chưa dùng dcom lần nao, biết ra làm sao, biết trong dcom nó thế nào, hiện tại kiến thức về gói cước của em bằng không  . Công việc của e yêu cầu lướt net ít nhất 5,6 tiếng một ngày và livestream khoảng 6 tiếng 1 tuần. Bác nào có kinh nghiệm rất mong có thể tư vấn giúp e, em cảm ơn!!


----------



## nvt22vn (11 Tháng sáu 2017)

Nhu cầu cao như thế thì tự vào web của nhà mạng mà tham khảo các gói cước thôi bác ạ :>^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## duyhungtran (12 Tháng sáu 2017)

em cũng có biết gói theo năm đó ạ


----------



## minhhanghn1 (12 Tháng sáu 2017)

em cũng có nhu càu vào tham khảo xem thế nào ? ai biết tiện bảo em với nhé


----------



## duyhungtran (12 Tháng sáu 2017)

minhhanghn1 đã viết:


> em cũng có nhu càu vào tham khảo xem thế nào ? ai biết tiện bảo em với nhé


bác dùng gói theo tháng hay lâu dài


----------



## minhhanghn1 (12 Tháng sáu 2017)

em cái gì rẻ thì thích ạ bác cứ gói nào rẻ hợp lý tư vấn e


----------



## duyhungtran (12 Tháng sáu 2017)

minhhanghn1 đã viết:


> em cái gì rẻ thì thích ạ bác cứ gói nào rẻ hợp lý tư vấn e


e thấy có gói năm ok đấy ạ, 500k được 5GB mỗi tháng hợp lý bạn ạ


----------



## minhhanghn1 (12 Tháng sáu 2017)

có cả gói năm như vậy ạ? sao e không biết nhỉ mà gói như thế sim nào cũng đăng ký được ạ


----------



## duyhungtran (12 Tháng sáu 2017)

minhhanghn1 đã viết:


> có cả gói năm như vậy ạ? sao e không biết nhỉ mà gói như thế sim nào cũng đăng ký được ạ


sim nào cũng đăng ký được bạn nhé


----------



## minhhanghn1 (12 Tháng sáu 2017)

vậy tớ phải đăng ký dùng mới được tính ra có 50k/1 tháng thui nhỉ


----------



## duyhungtran (12 Tháng sáu 2017)

minhhanghn1 đã viết:


> vậy tớ phải đăng ký dùng mới được tính ra có 50k/1 tháng thui nhỉ


uk rẻ mà bạn dùng như thế tiếp kiệm


----------



## minhhanghn1 (12 Tháng sáu 2017)

cám ơn bạn nhiều nhé, hi may quá bạn biết


----------



## tutaivn (13 Tháng sáu 2017)

nhu cầu cao thế sao đáp ứng nổi có gói cao nhất là DC500 thôi


----------



## coca22 (13 Tháng sáu 2017)

minhon đã viết:


> dùng nhiều thế này có gói nào mới lại cho thánh


công nhận bảo dùng ít còn biết tư vấn chứ có gói 200k 1 tháng cũng không đủ


----------



## coca22 (13 Tháng sáu 2017)

minhon đã viết:


> mình cũng dùng dcom mà , nhưng dùng ít lắm đọc báo lướt fb thi thoảng mới dám xem mấy đoạn video


bạn dùng vậy đăng ký gói theo tháng hả


----------



## coca22 (13 Tháng sáu 2017)

gói đấy được lâu không ? 500k đầu từ  nhỉ


----------



## coca22 (13 Tháng sáu 2017)

minhon đã viết:


> đầu tư gì đâu bạn dùng như vậy rẻ hơn ý, vì mỗi tháng tính da chưa đến 50k bạn ạ


là như nào bạn?mình chỉ biết mấy gói theo tháng thôi


----------



## coca22 (13 Tháng sáu 2017)

minhon đã viết:


> thì mỗi tháng bạn có 5GB truy cập tốc độ cao mà 1 năm chỉ mất có 500k thì tính ra chỉ chưa đến 50k 1 tháng


à uk thế thì quá rẻ rồi còn gì bạn nhỉ gói này hợp lý


----------



## mapmap (13 Tháng sáu 2017)

Mình dùng Dcom toàn đăng ký gói tháng sử dụng


----------



## mapmap (13 Tháng sáu 2017)

Nguyenngocanh0308 đã viết:


> Xuống tiền đăng ký gói DC500 cho Dcom nha bác 1 tháng 5Gb dùng tẹt ga


Đấy là gói gì vậy bạn


----------



## mapmap (13 Tháng sáu 2017)

yoyoyo3 đã viết:


> Hình như Viettel có gói năm thì phải


Bác có nhớ tên gói cước đó ko


----------



## Bích Hồng 1212 (16 Tháng sáu 2017)

Như em là phóng viên, em dùng DC500 bác à, đầu tư đường dài một chút nhưng tính ra là rẻ mà , 1 tháng chưa đến 42K


----------



## LG2 (16 Tháng sáu 2017)

Bao h có dcom 4G em mới dùng hehe ^_^ giờ đang đùng 3 g rồi :bz:bz:bz:bz


----------



## phantruong (16 Tháng sáu 2017)

vutuan95 đã viết:


> 6 tháng thì vừa xinh gói dc300. 6 tháng mà mỗi tháng dc 3 gb tốc độ cao luôn nhá


bạn xem lại đi chứ mình đăng ký dc 4g 1 tháng bạn nhé, 1 gb là bao nhiêu tiền đấy, đừng có đùa.hi


----------



## trantrungtt (16 Tháng sáu 2017)

thời gian online nhiều như vậy thì phải đăng ký gói có dung lượng lớn nhất may ra mới đủ, mà Viettel thì gói lớn nhất có mỗi dc500 là hợp lý


----------



## namkhongnk (16 Tháng sáu 2017)

trantrungtt đã viết:


> thời gian online nhiều như vậy thì phải đăng ký gói có dung lượng lớn nhất may ra mới đủ, mà Viettel thì gói lớn nhất có mỗi dc500 là hợp lý


gói cước dc500 là mỗi tháng được 5gb dùng cho cả năm phải không ạ, hết 5gb thì có ngắt truy cập không?


----------



## nganphuongnam (16 Tháng sáu 2017)

duyhungtran đã viết:


> sim nào cũng đăng ký được bạn nhé


cảm ơn bạn nha


----------



## trantrungtt (16 Tháng sáu 2017)

namkhongnk đã viết:


> gói cước dc500 là mỗi tháng được 5gb dùng cho cả năm phải không ạ, hết 5gb thì có ngắt truy cập không?


gói này dùng cả năm,mỗi tháng được 5gb, khi bạn dùng hết 5gb tốc độ cao vẫn có thể truy câp với tốc độ thường


----------



## loanvp20 (16 Tháng sáu 2017)

không biết sim dcom đã có sim 4g chưa các bác nhỉ, e cũng đi lại nhiều muốn chuyển sang dcom cho tiện, nhưng  mà ngặt nỗi mới chỉ thấy sim 4g cho di động thôi


----------



## namkhongnk (16 Tháng sáu 2017)

loanvp20 đã viết:


> không biết sim dcom đã có sim 4g chưa các bác nhỉ, e cũng đi lại nhiều muốn chuyển sang dcom cho tiện, nhưng  mà ngặt nỗi mới chỉ thấy sim 4g cho di động thôi


lên shop.viettel.vn thăm dò xem, ngày trước mình mua sim 4g cho di động cũng mua trên đó, chon mục dcom nếu có rồi kiểu gì cũng được đưa lên trang web đấy


----------



## meomeomm (16 Tháng sáu 2017)

sắp tới e cũng phải đi lên núi mấy tháng cơ, sợ không có mạng đang hoang mang quá, cũng tính đăng ký gói dcom dùng mà mình lên có mấy tháng mà đăng ký gói dc500 tính ra lãng phí các bác nhỉ


----------



## nguyentuantuntt (16 Tháng sáu 2017)

meomeomm đã viết:


> sắp tới e cũng phải đi lên núi mấy tháng cơ, sợ không có mạng đang hoang mang quá, cũng tính đăng ký gói dcom dùng mà mình lên có mấy tháng mà đăng ký gói dc500 tính ra lãng phí các bác nhỉ


đăng ký gói nhỏ hơn có mà, ví dụ như dc300 cảu vettel đấy, có 300k dùng trong 6 tháng, mỗi tháng cũng được hẳn 4gb đấy


----------



## anbinhab (16 Tháng sáu 2017)

đăng ký gói cước cho dcom ngoài app myviettel ra thì có hình thức đăng ký nào khác không nhỉ


----------



## trantrungtt (16 Tháng sáu 2017)

vutuan95 đã viết:


> 6 tháng thì vừa xinh gói dc300. 6 tháng mà mỗi tháng dc 3 gb tốc độ cao luôn nhá


gói dc300 viettel dùng cho 6 tháng mõi tháng được hẳn 4gb cơ mà nhỉ


----------



## loanvp20 (16 Tháng sáu 2017)

anbinhab đã viết:


> đăng ký gói cước cho dcom ngoài app myviettel ra thì có hình thức đăng ký nào khác không nhỉ


không đăng ký qua myviettel thì soạn tên gói cước gửi 191 cũng được đấy


----------



## casauchua23 (16 Tháng sáu 2017)

viettel có gói dùng cho cả năm đó bác, dc500 đăng ký 1 lần thôi, mỗi tháng có 5gb để mà dùng


----------



## trantrungtt (17 Tháng sáu 2017)

dc500 gửi 191 nhé, mỗi tháng 5gb dùng thả phanh luôn


----------



## minh hung@ (17 Tháng sáu 2017)

e đang dùng gói dcom 300 dùng 6 tháng đấy ,b xem đăng kí mà dùng


----------



## Doan doan (18 Tháng sáu 2017)

Mình đang dùng gói tháng, thấy cũng được, bạn xem xem gói D70 ý


----------



## songngu23 (19 Tháng sáu 2017)

gói D70 dùng cũng ok với bình dân rồi đó ạ


----------



## casauchua23 (19 Tháng sáu 2017)

Gói cước thì nhiều lắm, nhưng có gói 1 năm đó bác tham khảo gói DC500 đi


----------

